# Need help finding FO



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm looking for cedar berry. I'm running out.....got big order......the two company's I bought from do not have it listed any more.......can you help find any ?


Whim


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow....nobody huh. OK then....looking for suggestions as a replacement for cedar berry. Cedar berry has a bit of a cross of "cherry" and a "mint" smell IMO. Do you have anything that you use that would be somewhere in that range/mix ?

Whim


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No suggestions here.....sorry.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Why don't you go for a walk in the woods Whim....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Woods ?....ain't no FO store back yonder either.

This beats all I ever seen.....I haven't had anyone wanting soap since the Christmas rush......now I've had 3 calls since last Monday.....another one this morning. Had a guy stop in here this morning, and he just about wiped out what I had in stock.....and that was mostly odd and end stuff. Got one lady fussing at me now....says I got her hooked on the cedar berry, and now I'm leaving her high and dry. Got a nurse that runs an elderly assistance program, and she is needing some for some of her patients because it is so easy on "old" skin. The feed store called, says a vet came in there, and wiped them out last week......requested more cedar berry. 

:crazy :crazy :crazy .....yeah.....I may hit the woods...it's called runnoft  

Whim


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> I haven't had anyone wanting soap since the Christmas


Musta got dirty agin.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well then.....if you find this cedar berry let us know where so we can get a sample of it to try ourselves.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you might try this 
http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Seasonal-Fragrances-c-239.html

look at the Rocky Mountain

Cedar Berry is also know as:
Juniperus monosperma, One-seed Juniper, Cherrystone Juniper, Redberry Juniper, New Mexico Cedar, West Texas Juniper, and Sabina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you also might try this one
http://symphonyscents.com/catalog/p...id=88&osCsid=89c4932fa7df3a82a6b3d85fb0e669b0


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Whim....you are experiencing something that happens to many of us....eventually. You've got a great scent and the company you purchased from goes out of business or drops it or whatever. You then spend untold amounts trying to find it elsewhere. BTDT more than once and it's very frustrating, not to mention expensive. I wish these fragrance companies had a less expensive way of sniffing their products without purchasing bottled ounces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Fortunately, I've got a couple other one's that folks like real well, so I'm just gonna have to push those a little harder I guess.

.....and Sondra.....you just an old sweetie pie.......I'll look into some of these you've listed. I told Ann last night....if anyone knows, Sondra will.  

Thanks,

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and here you can get cedar berry eo
http://store.everythingherbs.com/me...tore_Code=EH&Product_Code=4CDR&Category_Code=


----------

